# Chicken Corn Soup/Chowder



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 21, 2022)

When my wife transferred back to PA she took me to this place to eat, They had the best chicken corn soup. I asked if they had the recipe and the waitress handed me a card. That was 30 years ago. The restaurant is long gone now but i have an antique recipe card.








I'm making today and going to add my extra item.


HB egg. Only adding 3 chopped.

Using my egg steamer.
Got it when in FL, Now they have double decker ones for more eggs.






Comes with 2 trays and a water measure cup with a poker on the bottom, you need to poke the large end of egg so you dont have an eggsplosion ....HA












BBL when i make it.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 21, 2022)

Looks and sounds awesome. Karen just bought the double decker steamer a couple weeks ago she likes it. Looking forward to the rest of the soup post she likes soup I'm more of a meat and taters person


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 22, 2022)

Sounds really good Rick!
It is definitely getting into soup season for sure.
Corn chowder or just creamed corn is big at our house!
Al


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 22, 2022)

Great timing with what looks like a great recipe.  Since the temp has been, and will be for the foreseeable future, below freezing every morning, I was seriously thinking about making some good soup yesterday.  Looking forward to your post.
Gary


----------



## indaswamp (Oct 22, 2022)

I'm in...I love corn chowders of any kind!


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 22, 2022)

Big Chowder fan here also. Waiting in the wings.

Chris


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Oct 23, 2022)

Looks good, thanks for the recipe. The cooler weather has me planning to make some chicken noodle soup. After seeing this, may have to make a slight detour...


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Oct 23, 2022)

Thanks.

Sorry late with a pic.


----------



## gmc2003 (Oct 23, 2022)

Looks real good

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## tbern (Oct 23, 2022)

looks really good!! thanks for sharing the recipe!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Nov 6, 2022)

I made a batch of this chowder on Friday.  Since there's only the 2 of us, I cut the recipe in half, but still used 1 pound of skinless, boneless chicken breasts--no vegins here and I wanted it nice and meaty.
I also reduced the broth to concentrate the flavors, and make a *really thick chowder *you could almost eat with a fork--just left enough broth for dipping.
It was delicious!!
The half recipe, along with some thick cut home made bread, fed Miss Linda and me for 2 suppers.  As it turned out, my old hound Roxy absolutely loved it too, so on day 2 she got the leftovers mixed into her food--didn't need to wash that bowl!!
The only change to the recipe I'll make next time is to skip the dough balls--didn't much care for them.
Thanks for posting this recipe.
Gary


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Nov 6, 2022)

GaryHibbert said:


> I made a batch of this chowder on Friday.  Since there's only the 2 of us, I cut the recipe in half, but still used 1 pound of skinless, boneless chicken breasts--no vegins here and I wanted it nice and meaty.
> I also reduced the broth to concentrate the flavors, and make a *really thick chowder *you could almost eat with a fork--just left enough broth for dipping.
> It was delicious!!
> The half recipe, along with some thick cut home made bread, fed Miss Linda and me for 2 suppers.  As it turned out, my old hound Roxy absolutely loved it too, so on day 2 she got the leftovers mixed into her food--didn't need to wash that bowl!!
> ...


That's why I use biscuits from the can, better


----------

